# I really need some weight loss support and help :/



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

I can give some advice but im in the same boat lol What my dad did ( he lost over 50 lbs ) was cut every portion he ate in half. When him and his wife would go out to eat hed eat WHATEVER he wanted but eat only half. He said it was hard but after awhile he got usto it. Don't stay away from the food u crave just don't over indulge in it. Also with sodas if you are a big soda drinker drink one a day. lots of water. warm green tea decaffeinated is great! ive lost a few lbs drinking a coffee cup after every meal but also a bottle of water after every meal as well. Also! Its a good idea to eat protein early in the am. right when u get up or within 20 minutes after you wake up because if u starve yourself in the morning or don't eat something your metabolism will slow down and be slow during the whole day. Breakfast is the most important to get that going. Go for some walks in the morning or during your breaks at work if u can.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

If you are like any of us you have had heard the whole, get more exercise and eat through the day rather than one big meal etc...of course most of the time that doesn't work .

The first thing you have to do is make the decision to make the commitment. I didn't have that commitment until I lost my mother back in December just after Christmas. Even though her long time illness was related to her smoking, I made the decision to finally go see a Dr for a physical, something I hadn't had in about 5 years since I Retired form the military..I hate doctors with a passion..I prefer a dentist to a doctor. In any case, after all of the tests my only issue was weight and a vitamin D deficiency and a mildly elevated blood pressure.

I started in a water aerobics class (arthritic knee issues) and am working with a personal trainer (for accountability) on the floor weights etc. I have cut out soda completely, haven't had one in over 6 weeks and substitute water. I drink about 100 ounces a day, more when I ride in the heat..I can drink 60 ounces alone in one three hour session at the barn right now. I also use protein powder mixed with 16ozs of skim milk..the added protein helps to keep the hunger pains away and I have a protein meal bar (Special K puts one out that is quite tasty) to substitute for one full meal.

I am the same way, I love food; I just hate cooking. This time of year my favorite "meal" though is a cup of brown rice with spring veggies (squash, tomatoes, green peppers, zucchini, onion) and a chicken breast sauteed in olive oil. The combination is very tasty and filling and the olive oil not only adds flavor but is better for you than regular oil. I also take a multi-vitamin which also helps with appetite control as my body is getting the vitamins it needs. 

I've taken off about 15 pounds now and have nearly doubled my range of flexibility in 6 weeks. Cholesterol is down 15 points and blood pressure is lower but still a hair above normal; doctor is guessing that is more age and family history related; it isn't enough to require meds..just needs to be noted. I am stronger and feel much better physically.

Check with your doctor..they can give you a better idea of what is going on and help with a weight loss counsel/nutritionist counselling.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't focus so much on the number behind the pounds. Rather, focus on small lifestyle changes. 

Set small mini goals each week. Actually write them down on an index card, or post it note, or whatever. Just somewhere you can read/see it every day. 

For example: 
Week 1 --> Instead of reaching for a pop, drink a glass of water instead.
Week 2 --> Instead of munching on potato chips while de-stressing and watching TV in the evening, munch on baby carrots.
Week 3 --> Instead of adding salt to your cooking or to your food, add Mrs. Dash salt-free seasoning.
Week 4 --> Eat a spinach salad (using only spritz on salad spray) before your dinner meal. 

Then you are easily making just one small change each week, and then build on it. 

You didn't put on an extra 25 pounds in one week, did you? Of course not. So you've got to be patient and realistic. Ideally, you should lose only 1 to 2 pounds per week. Therefore, if your long-term goal is to lose 25 pounds, that should take you about 12 weeks (or 3 months). So you are right, it IS a far away goal. But you've got to accept that this sort of change is going to take time and it's going to take dedication.

In general, what you put into your body is 80% of dieting. Exercise only makes up the other 20% (although it is still certainly important). But if you run 25 miles every day, but go Big Macs from McDonalds every day, well you probably aren't going to lose any weight. Diet is key!

Plan to each about 5 or 6 meals a day. You should never go longer than 4 hours without eating something. But keep those meals very small. Doing small meals throughout the day keeps your digestive system running. Always eat breakfast. 

When I was really super serious about trimming up for my wedding, here's what a typical day looked like for me.
Breakfast: 1/4 cup whole oatmeal (cooked only with water, and flavored with cinnamon) + protein shake make with water + 1 egg white
Snack: one piece of fruit + 26 unsalted almonds (1 serving)
Lunch: 4 oz lean chicken with Mrs. Dash seasoning + unlimited veggies (peas, carrots, broccoli, etc) + 1/4 cup cooked brown rice
Snack: 4 oz of 4% lean ground beef + veggies
Dinner: 4 oz cooked tilapia fish + veggies
Snack: protein shake made with water

I made sure to drink a ton of water. Rule of thumb: For every 2 pounds you weight, you should drink 1 oz of water. So if you weight 200 pounds, you should drink 100 oz of water per day. Yes, that is a lot. But it is essential to weight loss. 

I also made sure to get to the gym every day. I lifted weights for about an hour 3 times a week, and I did cardio 6 days a week. I varied between low-intensity for one hour or high-intensity intervals for 20 minutes. 

Extreme schedule, but it gets results. I don't expect anyone to go out there on day one and do that. 

And if you have a bad day and cheat on your goal for the week --> So what? At that very moment, pretend you are just waking up and start your day over. Every day is a new day. If you mess up, it's okay, just do better the next day.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I agree, you have to make the strong commitment to change, and it needs to be a lifestyle change, NOT a "diet". You will take a step backwards sometimes, and you can't let that defeat you. I personally started weight watchers, and it's been amazing. You have to go to the meetings, I know people have been able to do the online stuff, but for me its the meetings. You get the personal support from others in the same boat as you, you get great tips for living healthier, no food is off limits, so you aren't depriving yourself, you are just learning how make better choices and trade-offs. While they do weigh you every week, they try to focus more on what small changes have you made last week, what did you do that you weren't happy about, what are you doing to try and change this week, not so much focusing on the number on the scale. With all the tools available these days, the tracking of your food isn't hard either, and it makes a huge difference. You do have the option of finding a meeting in your area, and going in just to see if it's something you would be interested in. Having the support of people in the same boat is the best thing. I do commend you for wanting to try, and being willing to come on to a forum, and ask for help, it's never easy admitting you are overweight, and need to change something.


----------



## KickinUpDust (May 16, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone! This is a really good guide for me and step in the right direction. I do really well without soda, i cut it out about 4-5 months ago but i do have one once a while. Iv also been trying to control portions and eating on smaller plates to help with me visually. I deffinitely will be looking at things differently and trying to add in more fruits and veggies and water. I admit one of my biggest weaknesses is juice. I love the stuff along with sweets but lately instead of gorging myself like its the last stuff on earth iv been telling myself the exact opposite and it helps put it into perspective and make me stop myself. 

I really needed some thoughts and advice. It means a lot to me! Thank you so much! I will keep working at it, and read these posts often if I happen to feel stuck ect. I have been contemplating about posting here for a while now. Iv really needed someone to help me head in the right direction  thank you!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Remember it came on slowly, and it will come off slowly. Make lifestyle changes you can live with as so many of us fight the battle of the bulge everyday of our lives. You said you have a boyfriend-does he support your wanting to change? Does he need to get healthier? Can you two do some activities together? Biking? Dancing? Tennis? Ping-Pong? The trick is to get moving, not be sitting. Good luck!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't forget that it takes a 3500 calorie deficit to lose ONE pound. That means you have to consider what you're taking in, what you need to maintain weight, and what you're burning. 

Stop buying snacks! Drink water or crystal light instead. If you must snack, snack in raw veggies.

Regular soda is bad. Drink only diet or light drinks always - even juice. Cut your potions in half. Ask yourself if you're really hungry or just thirsty. Think you're hungry? Drink a big glass of liquid and wait 20 minutes.

Ride your bike and listen to your music. Feel brave? Find a place where you can hike, bike and ride. Scope out the trails on foot or on bike.

Try Zumba! It's fun. It's addicting! You don't need dance experience - you just mirror what the instructor is doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There were control tests done on how much people eat when watching tv and how much people eat at the dining table. Numerous tests, random people and the food was gooey delicious drumsticks. The tv watchers ate twice as much food as the table folks. They didn't seem to realize how much they were eating, it wasn't registering when they were full until uncomfortably full. In my own family none of us are overweight possibly because the tv and later computer were off limits until 8pm.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

If you have an iPhone, get the apps MyFitnessPal and runtastic. Runtastic has a free version but it's TOTALLY worth $5. They sync together, MyFitnessPal is a calorie counting app and runtastic is a GPS based exercising tracking app. It has a bunch of different exercises, including RIDING. I am down almost 25 pounds using these two apps, along with healthy eating and exercise.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol actually diet soda is bad too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

demonwolfmoon said:


> Lol actually diet soda is bad too.


Diet soda isn't 'good' but its better than the sugar loaded varieties.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Becca93 said:


> Diet soda isn't 'good' but its better than the sugar loaded varieties.


define "better".

Unless Im mistaken, the consumption of diet soda has been possibly linked to increased chances of cancer as well as tumor growth in rats. AND I've read that it can indirectly lead to further weight gain.

Then again, HFCS is very nasty business. 

My poison is Coke, actually.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Ugh, there is a reason why diets don't work. You need protein, you need carbs, you need salt. What you don't need is to eat excess amounts of it. Shop the perimeter of grocery stores only. Stay away from boxed/premade foods. Also, you need to get up and exercise. Go for hikes, join a gym, get a trainer. The more active you are, you will naturally want to eat better foods. 

We can give you all the advice you want on getting fit, but if you're not 100% mentally ready to make a change, it wont work.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It's worth the investment to get a heart rate monitor and really see what you're burning. MyFitnessPal is great in many ways but it always short changes me on my workouts in terms of calories burned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

KickinUpDust said:


> I know i havent posted on here much or in a long time but i would love some weight loss advice. Alittle background about me. I am a 21 years old female. I'm 5 6" and about 225lbs. I barrel race, trail ride, have a job, boyfriend, horse, dogs ect. I stay busy, but when I am at home I love to "graze" on everything! I don't know what to! when I get home I just want to sit watch tv and eat. It's horrible and I feel that I look horrible too. My diet isn't the best, believe me I am a meat and potatoes person, so what can I do?
> 
> I have a bike and love to bike ride but I am always riding alone or it's too hot or I'm to tired from everything else.
> 
> ...


Okay I know how you feel... I'm working on losing weight too. Here's my advice that has worked for me so far.

I don't drink anything besides water- even when I go to resteruants I order water. It helps flush out your system and keep you hydrated. If you drink ice cold water your body will actually burn calories trying to warm it up...Which I think is awesome. 

Use olive oil instead of cooking oil like the person above said. Olive oil is also good for you hair, skin, and nails. 
There is a new cooking oil out too that I've started using too that is supposed to be healthier by far than olive oil and cooking oil, called "Cocoanut oil," so far I LOVE it! It smells like a candle when cooking it but makes 0 difference in the flavor of the food. 

I eat oatmeal and fruit for breakfast, I know not everyone loves oatmeal but it's so good for you. 
For lunch I usually have a peanut butter sandwich with either banana or jelly, on wheat bread... It's not too unhealthy, but it's wholesome. I'll have like a yogurt or veggie chips with it, or a fruit if I'm being smart.
I often times for dinner cook stir-fry and brown rice for myself. You can make stir-fry however you want and add as many veggies as you want. Sometimes I'll have fish for dinner, or a healthy burrito. (message me if you wanna know how to make any of my healthy meals)

Okay and here's another tip- Don't eat in front of the T.V! When you eat in front of the T.V you consume more because you're not focused on what you're eating or how much you're eat. You're not enjoying your food. You're just eating, eating. I was guilty of it too... And once I started eating at a table or outside without any distractions ( no cell phone, no book, no computer or lap top, just me and my meal) I felt fuller a lot faster and I began to really slow down my eating and enjoy my food! 

As for the boyfriend thing... I know what you mean -_- 
My boyfriend doesn't want to eat healthy either. And there's nothing I can do about that except ask that he be supportive of my healthy choices. It doesn't help that he stills eat whatever he wants while I have to eat healthy stuff... But once and a while I'll cook for him and that way he has to eat healthy or he fins for himself  He's not out of shape or anything, but he could be in better shape.

I find that the reason I over eat is because I want something more of my life. 
I eat when I want something... Which sounds terrible but it's the truth. I don't know if that's true for yourself but I know it's true for me. There could be many reasons why you over eat... Try walking your dogs daily or working with your horses more often. Evaluate you're personal life, goals, ect, and see if that may be what's leading you to eat too much. 
Anyways, I hope this helped. If you want more advice just let me know. I have 50 lbs to lose before I'll be happy with my body. I have no confidence and no friends, I just slave away to my unhappiness. I've had to realise what I want out of my life, and how to change it before I change my diet. Horses have helped me find happiness and a little bit of confidence, but I'm still fighting with my weight.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a hard time losing weight 
even though I don't eat much 
my poison is chocolate dark I prefer


----------



## gahorsechick (Mar 16, 2010)

*Weight Watchers*

I have used weight watchers in the past and it worked great. I did the online version and it was really easy. 

Unfortunately, I didn't keep up my healthy way- got back on junk food, fast food and coca-cola. :-(

I am going to start again- just gotta kick myself in gear. It is a new lifestyle and losing weight is probably one of the hardest things one can do. Good Luck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Pinkbow, were you the first born amongst your siblings?


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> Pinkbow, were you the first born amongst your siblings?


Why..?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> Pinkbow, were you the first born amongst your siblings?


Im the second youngest out of 4 siblings... Why do you ask?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A number of my friends who are rather overweight are first borns. I'm just wondering if there is a link. Many firstborns feel displaced when #2 arrives and perhaps this is the origins of eating for comfort and not so much need.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> A number of my friends who are rather overweight are first borns. I'm just wondering if there is a link. Many firstborns feel displaced when #2 arrives and perhaps this is the origins of eating for comfort and not so much need.


I was an only child. I think its a genetic predisposition along with the learned behavior that food equals comfort. Just a conjecture


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> A number of my friends who are rather overweight are first borns. I'm just wondering if there is a link. Many firstborns feel displaced when #2 arrives and perhaps this is the origins of eating for comfort and not so much need.


Yeah, Im the tallest and most muscular of all my siblings. Also fattest haha. I'm not too overweight but I am super self concious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I know many parents set their kids up for obesity. They feel they can't deny the child junk food or time on electronics. The local dentist told me he could tell which kids consumed a fair amount of junk food and pop by their teeth.


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

I dont drink soda ever, and I actually eat pretty healthy but i do binge a lot sometimes... bad habit.  
I ordered P90x workout system a few days ago and Im scared. Ha its gonna woop my butt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi there, I haven't read the whole thread so sorry if I repeat what has already been said. The only way to lose weight is to truly and utterly commit to it! You have to make a solid plan - and stick to it. Research, research, research, there is a lot of info out there and it all has some merit, it is up to you to implement it by knowing what sort of person you are.

For example are you a person who cant live with out some sweets and carbs? Then look at calorie counting options such as weight watchers. Are you the sort of person that needs cheese and bacon in your life then maybe a high protein low carb option maybe your pal. Or are you someone to whom getting healthy is more important than just shedding numbers on a scale? If so then you can take a more holistic approach and embrace whole natural food, fresh produce, very little processed foods. First step is to know yourself.

Exercise is really important and again this is where you have to ask yourself questions, how much do I like exercise? What sort of exercise will I enjoy and be happy to incorporate in my daily life? How much time do I have in a day to exercise? I would like to point out here that you don't have to have hours a day to exercise - a 15 minute workout can burn more calories than an hour on a treadmill BUT only if done properly. The beauty of exercise is that if you choose an intense enough exercise regime then you can get a little bit of leeway with food. If you hate exercise and know you are actually never going do any then you have to be very very strict with your diet. Again it comes down to knowing yourself and being honest.

I have lost 40kg since July last year. I started with Kate Morgan meal replacements for 12 weeks. This was long enough to lose nearly 20 kg. Then I decided that I had begin introducing proper meals back into my world because this had to be a permanent solution. I choose a holistic approach and eat only in season fruit and vege, I also decided that I prefer high protein so have eliminated whites from my diet (bread, rice, pasta, sugar) but I must have cheese! These days I eat a lot of yummy vege omelets, yummy salads with roast vege and fresh herbs and just good old fashioned meat and vege. And because I no longer eat high sugary carbs I can make everything taste extra yummy with lots of cheese!

As for exercise I saw an infomercial advertising Turbo Fire, a 20 week course incorporating cardio, HIIT (high intensity interval training), strength training and stretching (yoga). This is based on a 6 day a week class schedule and I LOVE it. Once I started my exercise regime well lets just say the weight has been steadily peeling off. I am now fit, healthy and enjoy wearing nice clothes (gone from size 20 to 12 UK sizes) and riding my horse. I am now into the toning side of weight loss, working hard to deal with the little bit of saggy skin I have, although I think because I chose to eat very healthy food, not as much as I could have. (A friend of mine had her stomach stapled, lost a similar amount of weight to me in a shorter time and now flaps when she walks.) 

So ultimately - as much as I would love to help you - YOU have to make the decision to change. Arm yourself with knowledge! There are foods that promote weight loss because they help your liver and kidneys function properly. By the way if your liver and kidneys aren't functioning properly you can kiss a permanent weight loss solution goodbye. If you want to change then you have to behave differently. People can give you advice till the cows come home but nothing beats knowledge that you gain for yourself so start researching.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Kickin - try turning off the tv and go for a walk. Don't rely on the boyfriend to accompany you. It's you issue, not his. Perhaps think of it this way you get home and your reward for the day is the tube and eating. You need to change how you reward yourself as it is affecting your health or soon will. BTW, research has proven that when the brain is preoccupied with tv or computer, it fails to register that the body is eating or when it is full. Consequently, during the trails those sitting at a table with others ate half as much as those watching tv or on a computer.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Don’t have time to read the whole thread but I can give you some ideas from the way I lost a bunch of weight.
Firstly, though it seems obvious once you learn stuff, but you have to realise that the whole weight gain being “genetic, and therefore hard to impossible to overcome” thing, is very rare. That is that people who are overweight because they have particular genes is so rare that its highly doubtful that most of the people that think they have it actually do. And besides, has there been an explosion of these genes since the 1970s and early 80s? Highly unlikely, the causes for big weight gain across the population is more about socio-cultural factors than genetics.
The thing to realise is that all of humanity is predisposed from the outset to efficiently collect every calorie we can from food, store it, and loose it very slowly and efficiently. This comes as a result of the bulk of humanity having been hunter gatherers for most of our existence. Humans, as we are today first emerged about 100,000 to 130,000 years ago, it was only about 6000 years ago that anyone started farming. For hunter-gatherer people, gaining enough food can be hard work so our bodies have developed very efficient energy systems to give us the best go at survival. The problem is now though that the food we get is very calorie rich and we don’t have to run across a jungle to spear it any more. So, if you take in more than you burn off, your body works to store the surplus for the lean times. We just don’t get the lean times any more.
Next, realise that much of this kind of stuff is habitual. I used to be a three family blocks of chocolate a day guy, plus a bunch of other stuff, and I’d sit watching TV munching on stuff all night. When I realised that it wasn’t so much what I was eating but the fact of eating, I changed it. It can be really hard to break a habit, so what I did was change the habit from eating a bunch of “bad” food (chocolate for example) to something “good” food, I started looking for foods with as little caloric value as I could, like rice crackers, and would much on them. And over time I managed to get rid of the habit all together. 
Likewise, exercise is an habitual thing too. And if you can turn bike riding into a habit, like I did, and break through the initial hard phase of it, it will become something you actually have to do, or you just don’t feel good. And yes, the first part is torture to get it started. Its hard to motivate yourself to do it, and its hard to push yourself once you are out there doing it, and you feel like your legs will fall off and you can’t go any further. At first. But there are ways you can make it easier. Start with just a 10 minute bike ride. I used to just go a short way and back again. If you can push through, maybe 3 days a week for maybe a month, you will find it gets easier. By the time you have done that, a short 10 minute ride will get easy, go for 20 minutes, and slowly increase it. Once one goal gets easy, up the standard a realistic amount, so from 20 min to 30 and so on. 
I started off at about 100kg and going for about a 5 kilometre ride three days a week, by the time I was really fit, I was at 78Kg and doing about 100KLM four to five times a week. If I can do it you can, there’s nothing special about it, just takes a little dedication. 
Combine a gradual and realistic change in eating habits with a gradual and realistic change in exercise habits, and keep in mind that it doesn’t happen overnight, or in a few months, but a year even, you will loose weight.


----------



## KickinUpDust (May 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for all of the replies everyone! I have read all of them and have taken all of the advice into concideration. So far this week I have been doing ok with what I have been eating. I'm not trying to limit so much on what I eat, but how much I eat. The grazing had really gotten to me, so for the most part I have given it up. I would eat and snack and eat some more. It was probably caused from boredom, laziness, or just the shear fact I enjoy eating Infront of my tv.

I have been trying very hard to down size my meals and get some walks in. Yesterday I had a pancake with syrup and peanut butter for breakfast. And I had a half of a sandwich after work with some fruit. Today I have had a greek yogurt with homemade granola for breakfast and a 6in turkey sub with a small bag of sun chips for lunch from subway. That's huge for me! I normally can put a 12in sub down easy! I know it may not be the healthiest meals but my portions are definitely smaller! I have also been drinking a ton of water lately and fitting in more walks with my dogs. As well as biking to work again even in the heat. It's only about 5 blocks from my house but it is still better for me than driving. 

I do not have any extra money to join a gym or weight watchers but I do feel I am on to a good start. Iv have really been cutting back on my snacking and eating in front of the tv. It's hard cus I do find comfort in eating in front of it but I know it has to stop. My boyfriend and I have also been sharing if I do feel the need to have a sweet, he automatically gets half  

Iv also been doing some trot work with my horses lately too. It really made me use my core and made my legs, back, and thighs sore, who needs a gym? lol 

I do not own a scale. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. I know what a weighed about 2 months ago and it was 224lbs. I am also VERY BUSTY. I have the biggest bust in my family.. Bra shopping is a pain in my ****.. Try shopping for a size 40G bra.. Id love to see a decrease in my bust even though my boyfriend might not lol. I really want to hit around 200lbs or lower by next spring. I really want to improve on my balance while riding as i know it has suffered since gaining my weight. I weighed 186lbs 3 years ago my senior year of highschool and I would kill to be that light or lighter again. I may join a gym in the winter time as I am currently looking into a second job working at my friends cafe she owns here in town. Another great place not far from my house so I can walk or bike. I love my bike and I love going out on it, I guess what bugs me is being alone. I want some company. When I walk or ride I have my horse and/or dogs. But Im thinking Ill just have to say forget company and go for it. 

As far as eating for a reason, I guess I do deal with A LOT of stress. A lot of it dealt with where my horses were being boarded but that's all over with but a lot of other stuff just bothers me. I am feeling better about my eating choices though and proud of the small sacrifices I have been making. I work in the kitchen at an assisted living facility and I admit there is always sweets and food around, along with juice and I have been sticking to my water and passing up the sweets. I know Im not going to drop this weight quickly or anything but I am happy with my self making much better eating choices and substituting in better, healthier choices.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The lastest news on obesity. Research is beginning to suspect the lack of sunshine may play a large role in obesity. So many people work indoors in artificial light, shop in artificially lit store/malls, etc and unlike our forefathers, don't spend much time in natural daylight.


----------

